

I made this a year ago and still use it everyday. - cioc
http://www.notesforlater.com

======
blatherard
Nice tool.

Email is getting to be the command-line of the web. When I use tools like
nudgemail, posterous, gmail filters or even send in receipts to expensify, I
feel like I'm really in control of what's going on, in terms of time
management and attention control.

------
torlanco
Nice! I made a website where I post all urls I see while driving (lol I
usually make an audio note in my car first). Its cool cause I have all the
websites that are being advertised in Puerto Rico.

------
kees
Genius. This is the perfect tool for me. Saves me a lot of time, because i use
my gmail as a sort of evernote.

